# Beautiful free baby blanket pattern



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I saw this on Knitting Fever's FB page and wanted to share it. I think it's so pretty!

http://www.knittingfever.com/c/leaflet/15875/


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Janeb said:


> Thank you for the link.


You're welcome!!


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very pretty, especially the edging. Thank you for the link!


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

this is almost identical to one I finished last night which I'll try to post tomorrow. That's an Ella Rae pattern too.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice afghan, I will have to add it to my growing to do list.


----------



## annemon (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the link, am always on the lookout for good blanket patterns.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,very pretty blanket. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree, very pretty. Thanks


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

You are all very welcome!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, lovely range of patterns, I have saved to favourites for future projects, thanks again. Tessa28


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you. I think I need to live until 120 to get through my to do list


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That's beautiful. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Hahaha! Love your avatar!


----------



## EboneyPringle (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

love ella rae I have some of her books and I like her yarn it felts wonderfully. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this. It is absolutely lovely!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Very pretty blanket. Thanks for posting!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Cin said:


> Hahaha! Love your avatar!


Thanks!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you this is beautiful.


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I saw this on Knitting Fever's FB page and wanted to share it. I think it's so pretty!
> 
> http://www.knittingfever.com/c/leaflet/15875/


thank you for that link....perfect gift for granddaughter who is trying to have a little one.


----------



## EliseP42 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

